

Twitter is censoring the discussion of #Wikileaks - wiks
http://bubbloy.wordpress.com/2010/12/05/twitter-is-censoring-the-discussion-of-wikileaks/

======
Vivtek
Twitter is really denying this in no uncertain terms, but there's some pretty
interesting statistical analysis here.

